# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Erizo en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros, como todos sabéis la dedicación a la microbiología me ocupa mucho del tiempo libre que tengo pero nunca descarto hacer una buena foto cuando la veo, aunque sea con el móvil otra cosa será cuando la podré subir.
Bueno sin rodeo, he tenido dos noches la ocasión de realizar unas fotos a un erizo que por cierto son bastantes dóciles y tranquilos, eso sí son de vida nocturna y van de aquí para allá buscando insectos y otros animalejos. 







Estas son las que pude hacer la primera noche que me di con el o con ella, no sabría decir de que sexo era.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias artista por las fotos... y mejor no buscarle el sexo al bicho que es fácil pincharse!!!jejeje

----------


## Los terrines

> Gracias artista por las fotos... y mejor no buscarle el sexo al bicho que es fácil pincharse!!!jejeje


Y ellos, ¿como lo harán sin picharse?.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines no se como lo harán, pero voy a poneros las fotos de la segunda noche con otro móvil de mejor calidad.









Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

> Y ello, ¿como lo harán sin picharse?.


Con mucho cuidado  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Con mucho cuidado


Más le vale al macho, porque como se pinche ahí, qué dolor... mejor ni pensarlo  :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

Ya estáis otra vez, con lo de como está mejor el conejo?...jejeje

----------

